# Midwest Snow



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW who would have thonk it, we are getting snow may be again tonight. 5" to 7" they say I'll weight in tell tuesday afternnon to see about that one. I might yet see a profit this year and I hope the crying can now stop up in N.Y. mainly the upper part thats why I do not see your point to conplain when you get snows like that We may get 12" a year if we are lucky!!!! I remeber the 70' and 80's when we use to have a 12" on the ground from late NOV tell early to mid march!!!!! Aint seen 12" of total snow fall in 3 years conbined!!!! and you get 12 FEET!!!!:angry: 

Sorry about the ***** but at times aI can be a a-- just except it and move on if you do not like my 2 since


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

littleo92;370234 said:


> WOW who would have thonk it, we are getting snow may be again tonight. 5" to 7" they say I'll weight in tell tuesday afternnon to see about that one. I might yet see a profit this year and I hope the crying can now stop up in N.Y. mainly the upper part thats why I do not see your point to conplain when you get snows like that We may get 12" a year if we are lucky!!!! I remeber the 70' and 80's when we use to have a 12" on the ground from late NOV tell early to mid march!!!!! Aint seen 12" of total snow fall in 3 years conbined!!!! and you get 12 FEET!!!!:angry:
> 
> Sorry about the ***** but at times aI can be a a-- just except it and move on if you do not like my 2 since


Were due for a blizzard :yow!: I'm with you, I don't remember the last time we got 12" or more. The blizzard of 1972 was nice, Think we had a big storm New years day 1999? All our storms have been 2-5", It's nice to plow, but sure would be cool to have a storm that shut every thing down like back in the 70's.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

ya a blizzard would be nice but I'm talkin more like having snow on the ground all winter long the 2"- 5" like we use to get every other week. have not seen that since like ua said 1999 and the early 80's


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i wll bet this will be the last snow of the year


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

i'm right there with ua, if it ever gets here

I give a 60 no 40 yes on getting something during the girls state basketball been a few years since we had a storm during that.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

nws says 1-3 now


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

They are also saying this is going to be very wet and heavy snow. Those of you who get any more then 5 inches, get ready to work your trucks.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WELP! Its snowing again! 

All I want to do is sleep!!payup


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

4:15am here in cook county, IL staring out of my window watchin the snow start to accumulate, trucks been running for the last half hour warming up. cant wait to get out and plow a good snow fall. hope all have a safe and profitable plowing event.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

payup trucks are running and its go time payup payup payup


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Gavins how much snow has fallen down there? Last night our news said down by I-80 they were predicting 12"+. I do a bunch of plowing along I-39.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Just got in from round one. I have to finish a report for my "real job" then head back out to open things back up. It's coming down pretty good. I'd guess that there is about 4" down now, with drifts as much as 2' so far.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

REAPER;370506 said:


> They are also saying this is going to be very wet and heavy snow. Those of you who get any more then 5 inches, get ready to work your trucks.


I wish it was wet, the snow we getting is very dry and fluffy, flying all over the place. Not doing any sidewalks till it's all over. Just blows back in after you have cleared it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

well im in from round one also. Started at 4am. I would have had pictures but when i went to take the first pics, battery died. ahh well, ill wait for round two to start here in a few hours.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

6" here. -7F for temperature. Sun is shining now.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

stroker79;370744 said:


> well im in from round one also. Started at 4am. I would have had pictures but when i went to take the first pics, battery died. ahh well, ill wait for round two to start here in a few hours.


Doug,

is the snow up your way a dry fluffy snow also?


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

The snow here is dry and fluffy..what a pain to push, it just blows everywhere.. as of right now strong winds and heavy snow.. Hope to get everyone out working by 1:00 pm.. We have to wait till it stops snowing just because of the wind,when we do plow it looks like we did nothing and have to go back and do it again..going back = loss profits..


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

in from round 1 as well. snow up here is getting wet and heavy. got some pics will upload after round 2.


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*"blizard" round 1*

made a few rounds this morning before my, "real job" as well, cut out at 11:30 to ride it out til round 2 starts:bluebounc

phone shot on the way home, forgot the real camera packing cloths for the real job


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I just got back from between I-88 and I-80 on I-39, it is real bad there. LOTS of drifting, visability less than 1/8 mile. At times it is almost white out conditions.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

iakentdoz;370756 said:


> Doug,
> 
> is the snow up your way a dry fluffy snow also?


Well I only have 2 accounts and the snow there was a mix of light and wet. It totally sux because this is a huge storm that hit us and have been so freaking sick earlier today its not funny. I didnt plow for my sub at all. I nearly got sick doing my commercial account because of all the head spinning. I lost so much money on this storm. at least I got to plow the first part of the storm but that is when I got sick, I was up for 30 hours straight between my real job and plowing. Hopfully there will be more storms this year


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Went into work around 6pm tonight, Boss told me I could go home if I plowed his sister's drive on the way. So here I am. I brought some work home to work on if I get time.

Anyways....here are a few from earlier today:


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, 
in from round one......20-1/2 hours....coffee pot is loaded and ready for tomorrow....

hopefully just backdrag a few drifts and spread some Icemelt.....

....will post pics tomorrow If I can figure out how....



Oh yeah....I almost forgot....so dont you forget that tomorrow/today is valentines day.

Go out and buy momma a brand new bag of Icemelt.




I'm gonna go give my pillow a whole bunch of head


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Home and done except for Driveways. 22 hours put in today. We made really good time considering the size of this storm.


I'm more serious than ever about the purchase of a Skid Steer....payup


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Pic of a drift out here before yesterdays storm.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Well we all got done from a 27 hour day.. I hate to say this.. that sucked.. The drifts were huge..I had 4 skid steers going and 5 pick up trucks, the skid steers were put to great use this storm.. We are running out of places to put the snow now..Wish I could see all my clients faces went they open this invoice..payup


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I just got a call from one of my shovelers (he comes to this site all the time) I have to say GREAT JOB you guys are the back breaking work force..:salute: I'm glad I didn't have to shovel all those huge drifts..


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

home from round one??? I was out the hole time 26 hours keeped chasing are talis because of the drifting here get done with one road move to the next get done with it and have to go back again. can't really conplain these two accounts we have pay as for each trip out payup , but puts a us in catch up mode for the rest of are time out because we go do are others account that pay a one event trip and have to go straight back to them, because people try to say that we where never there. If you cant hear a dam dodge cummings and a skid loader roaring up and down your townhome roads at 3:30am in the morning then there's somthing wrong with your hearing!!!!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

My 60 hr marathon is over finallygot about 8in or so hard to tell with blowing and drifting. We have hauled pile away. and now tme to fix somestuff before the next round will post pictures soonpayup payup


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i got some pics and vids i'll put up 2nite.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

looks like another snow sytem is moving in tonight.. 1"- 3" this has been a great month..


----------

